# American Classic Victory 30 Wheels



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't find a review. 

Has anyone seen a review or ridden these wheels?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok. Well, I took the plunge today and ordered a pair.

I've always wanted a pair of american classic wheels and I can afford these. It was a bit difficult to pull the trigger as $500 represents a big chunk of change.

Truthfully, I had a problem not buying another pair of Xero XR-1 wheels. I rode the same pair for 7 years until the cartridge bearings could take no more. I bought another set of XR-1's and they are as good as my first pair. Now, I am building up my new bike and hope I didn't just pay $500 for a wheelset that the $200 Xr-1's could've filled the role.

Not that I am not confident. But it's a pretty big step expenditure wise. I am totally excited and hope the new AC hubs/bearings are a solution to what I have read in the past about some issues there. I am also stoked they update the graphics and I like the 30mm rim.

http://www.amclassic.com/products/roadwheels/victory30.php


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

*Sad Times*

Just spoke with American Classic while ordering a seatpost. The new wheels don't ship until March 10th...bummer.:cryin:


----------



## pryde (Jul 27, 2008)

You wrote: "Just spoke with American Classic while ordering a seatpost. The new wheels don't ship until March 10th...bummer."

Forget those.

Buy my new-in-box AC 420 wheelset for $475. 2008 model in silver.
Posted classified add on this website.

let me know if interested


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

I almost bought a pair about 6 months ago, but read about the hubs not being so durable and canned that idea. Ended up getting a wheelset built with Velocity Aerohead rims, cx-ray silver spokes, alu nipples (driveside rear brass), USE TI Spinstick QRs and White Industries chrome hubs. Went conservative 20 spoke front, 24 rear. Nice and light wheelset, the WI hubs and chrome spokes look classy compared to all the black stuff that's out there now. So far, been bombproof. That's the joy of having something built, you can pick and choose the right components and how it's built. Just my .02.

Tzvia.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Tzvia said:


> I almost bought a pair about 6 months ago, but read about the hubs not being so durable and canned that idea. Ended up getting a wheelset built with Velocity Aerohead rims, cx-ray silver spokes, alu nipples (driveside rear brass), USE TI Spinstick QRs and White Industries chrome hubs. Went conservative 20 spoke front, 24 rear. Nice and light wheelset, the WI hubs and chrome spokes look classy compared to all the black stuff that's out there now. So far, been bombproof. That's the joy of having something built, you can pick and choose the right components and how it's built. Just my .02.
> 
> Tzvia.


I had the same experience with American Classic Wheels. They just plain SUCK compared to my Reynolds Wheelset. And they don't last as long as they should. I got rid of my 420's only after 6 months because the Paw in the rear hub broke 2x in this period. After the warranty work was completed I threw them up on ebay and sold them for $350. I wil NEVER buy American Classic wheels again.


----------



## CARider (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re American Classic Victory 30's*

Are you over 180 lbs?
Weakness is reported in the 420's for larger riders. I am 220 lbs and would not touch them. 

Stronger hub on the Victory 30's. They can handle the weight easily.
I have ridden my 30's for four months now and they are wonderful. I ride 100 to 150 miles a week with a fair amount of rills
Great stepup from the Aksiums that came on my LaPierre SLite 300.
Good at climbing but really excel on descents and flats.
Fabulous all rond wheel. I got them new for a great price from my bike shop (La Dolce Velo, San Jose CA) and run Vitorrio Diamante Pro tires on them (special team issue white red and black tires). Minor added perk: My white and black LaPierre looks fabulous with these wheels.
Pro's: stiff, light, good climbers but on descents and flats these guys are plain FAST FAST FAST.
Cons: none


----------

